# new couple to the arts



## bradtash (Dec 18, 2007)

hi everyone,
my wife and i are wanting to join a form of martial arts, for fittness, fun and to learn how to fight.
we are both currently at university and have alot of spare time, we wish to utilise this time to learn a fighting style.
we have chosen to do wing chun, as it is only a quick walk away from our house and we like the look of the style.
we are planning on training 5 days a week, monday to friday. and will dedicate more time on the weekend as well towards the art.
we are however thinking of having a go at hapkido in the not so distant future on top of wing chun, is this a bad idea at all or will it help us to become better fighters?
i have read that fighting needs dedication, how much though? keeping in mind we are both unfit and have never done any form of fighting before, how long before we would be alright at it, we will train 5 1hr sessions a week as well as 5-10hrs home practise a week.
any help would be great.
thanks.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to the board!  You may wish to introduce yourself in the "Meet and Greet" threads.

If you go to practice 5 days a week and practice hard, you will enjoy many good benefits, and your life will be very much enriched!  You will learn to move fast and powerfully!

Hope to see you on the board!

All the Best,




Robert


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi and welcome. I find martial arts works well with couples because it really builds trust. When I practiced with my wife in Jujutsu the joint locks
and being the one to recieves it strengthens the bonds of trust and also respect for the other's skill. I admire your dedication to training so many hours just becareful not to burn out from over doing it which may leave you not wanting to do it. Hapkido will help explore theories but only you can make yourself a better fighter be that thru any art.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't rush into the training.  Do what your body allows you to do, and gradually work your way up from there.  

I've seen many gung-ho beginners who enjoyed the training so much, that they decided to take on as much as they could pack into their schedules.  For some, it was fine, since they were able to handle the physical and mental demands.  For others, though, they ended up injuring themselves (muscle pulls, strained ligaments, etc).  As a result, they were forced to rest the injured part, which could take months.  

Listen to your body.  If you're getting aches and pains due to the aerobic workouts, then great!  If you're getting joint pains, or chronic pains, then you'd better scale things back.


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome! 

It's so cool you want to practice MA together. As an advice, don't train too hard at the beginning. Maybe one class 3 times a week would be fine. Your bodies need to get used to the new exercises, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## searcher (Dec 20, 2007)

The two styles should be workable at the same time, but I would recommend building a base of knowledge before you try performing both at the same time.    My Wife and I have trained together for several years and it has done nothing, but strengthen our relationship.   I know that if we are in a pinch the level that she can handle herself at.

Give it some time and you will be happier with the traning in both styles.


----------



## RED (Dec 20, 2007)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Hi and welcome. I find martial arts works well with couples because it really builds trust. When I practiced with my wife in Jujutsu the joint locks
> and being the one to recieves it strengthens the bonds of trust and also respect for the other's skill. I admire your dedication to training so many hours just becareful not to burn out from over doing it which may leave you not wanting to do it. Hapkido will help explore theories but only you can make yourself a better fighter be that thru any art.


 

I agree.  Good luck.


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2007)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I admire your dedication to training so many hours just becareful not to burn out from over doing it which may leave you not wanting to do it. Hapkido will help explore theories but only you can make yourself a better fighter be that thru any art.


 
Greetings and Welcome to MT...I agree withe Jason, be careful not to burn yourself out...


----------



## Rabu (Dec 22, 2007)

Best of luck, welcome to a slightly larger world!

Rob


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Dec 23, 2007)

HelloKitty said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> It's so cool you want to practice MA together. As an advice, don't train too hard at the beginning. Maybe one class 3 times a week would be fine. Your bodies need to get used to the new exercises, etc.
> 
> Good luck!


Exactly. You don't want to overdo it too much, because that can lead to injuries. About three classes a week is good pace to start at for most people.


----------

